# Don't read just an intro



## Alwaystired (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi
New here


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Are those her legs in your profile pic? If so, she's definitely not worth the B.S. Go find a hotter wife. All women are a little crazy, just have to decide if she's worth it.

Are you at least having mind blowing sex with her? Let me guess, no sex for a long time?


----------

